# Damned farm dogs



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Me and Rubes went across the road to get some straw for our hens nesting boxes, and one of the cow/sheep dogs just bolted out from under a trailer and bit her twice before she could react! Luckily I had her on her lead and kicked out and hissed at the farm dog that quickly bolted back before it got even more chastising. A puncture wound on Rubes throat and another very nearly right through her ear.....thank god I had her on a lead as I'm sure she'd have killed the sneaky **** given half a chance to retaliate.....rant over.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Lesson learned mate. ALWAYS leave your pup in the car when on a farm until you have sussed out the locals.  

Typically in Oz, farm dogs are trained to do one thing, herd. They are not corrected if they fight, but rather we would leave them to work it out. It was for a reason. They worked harder believe it or not when the pack was left to work it out. Often, a submissive dog would turn out to be the best worker. Like it was the only place it could shine, so it busted it's guts to muster the cattle or sheep. They also got rewarded with bones if they did a good days work too. But I digress....... Point is, farm dogs normally aren't well socialised. Be aware.  Hope Rubes isn't too effected by the whole thing. Maybe work on a way she can get her own back on the little ****!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor Ruby!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hope Ruby is okay mate, take care..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Lesson learned mate. _*ALWAYS leave your pup in the car *_when on a farm until you have sussed out the locals.
> 
> Typically in Oz, farm dogs are trained to do one thing, herd. They are not corrected if they fight, but rather we would leave them to work it out. It was for a reason. They worked harder believe it or not when the pack was left to work it out. Often, a submissive dog would turn out to be the best worker. Like it was the only place it could shine, so it busted it's guts to muster the cattle or sheep. They also got rewarded with bones if they did a good days work too. But I digress....... Point is, farm dogs normally aren't well socialised. Be aware.  Hope Rubes isn't too effected by the whole thing. Maybe work on a way she can get her own back on the little sh*t!


I hear what you're saying Marty, but the farm is *literally* across the lane, we've been there dozens of times getting Rubes socialised to fur. Bloody curdog, (but I know what you mean about the herding dogs,,,,bar stewards!)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So...start planning Rube's revenge mate!!!  I know Zsa Zsa got hers back on a dog that did that to her.  I don;t know if i was reading it wrong, but I could see Zsa Zsa wait till the other dog was in a vulnerable position and then she gave it to it!!!  The owner had done nothing when his dog attacked Zsa Zsa previously, so naturally I returned the favour.............


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm actually trying to steady her now mate, difficult in this circumstance granted, but we won't be seeking revenge, vets bills could be costly, neighbourhood relations would be strained.......and my chucks would have no straw ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I hope poor Ruby is all better soon... As they say in dog obedience school, HEAL!!  Poor girlie!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I'm actually trying to steady her now mate, difficult in this circumstance granted, but we won't be seeking revenge, vets bills could be costly, neighbourhood relations would be strained.......and my chucks would have no straw ;D


 A very wise decision harrigab,and not one taken lightly I would imagine.........but a wise one all the same..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Every dog has it's day....or so they say... ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I am speechless. 
I guess the farm dog was out of its mind. Don't they train them not to bother other human companions? 
Protection training gone wrong, probably a DIY home job.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Ruby, hope she is alright and that she isn't put off other dogs by this attack.

Yes, i agree, in this instance I think I would probably shut up, it is just very frustrating.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Very annoying. 

Well let's just hope she has no lasting damage and that the other dog soon has a visit from a dog one step ahead of them!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Hope Ruby feels better soon!!

Dugo has now been "almost" bitten by the hairy little white rat living at the corner of our street - each time I had Dugo on a leash and could just about get him away from the critters teeth as he is very quick in circling and coming from behind - each time the owners only call once or so and slowly walk to come and fetch him while I stand there yelling and stomping. 

The thing is Dugo is already 5 times his size and will at some point realise he can fight back and then there is going to be trouble - question is whether I will give in to my own feelings of dislike and let him be or whether I will be able to teach Dugo and myself to forgive and forget ???


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi mate,
Hope she heals quickly and doesn't scar.
Like Darcy said 'every dog' and all that! Big believer in Karma and what goes round comes round. 
She won't forget what happened to her at the farm and she'll learn from it.
Plenty of salt wash and a bit of aloe Vera always works wonders 

Hobbsy


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The farmer could have at least given her a bone for her trouble.


----------

